# need help! I'm getting a constant beep while driving!



## herculesebeetle (Dec 16, 2003)

The problem started just today. I start the car and drive off, then the beep starts.
there is no maintenence lights on. If I turn my lights on the beep is continuous, if
I turn them off it just goes beep, beep, beep, either way it's real annoying!!! 
any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: need help! I'm getting a constant beep while driving! (herculesebeetle)*

Your door switch is not fuctioning it thinks the door is open.
Warranty?


----------



## herculesebeetle (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: need help! I'm getting a constant beep while driving! (Neu Bug)*

Thank you, I'll get that checked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NBveeDUBer (May 1, 2003)

i had that too it goes away it gets frozen that's what happened to mine


----------



## trevercj (Jul 2, 2010)

i have the same problem. while i was driving the beeping just keep going until i opened the door and slammed it while driving 70mph. What was the final solution?


----------



## TheGoose079 (Aug 16, 2011)

now mine is doing the same thing i have a 2004 gti and when i drive the beep beep beep beep beep beep starts but when i stop at a red light or at a stop sign it stops beeping does anyone know if this is the same issue?


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

You all have door control module problems. Read these links. Btw, they don't freeze! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1542461

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...IClub Forums&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13171179075934

MORAV


----------



## TheGoose079 (Aug 16, 2011)

nope it wasnt a door sensor it was a e brake sensor


----------

